# Conneaut steelhead



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

fishing Conneaut today with my brother19 on 14 in lost a 12/13 lber at the boat when he jumped but did manage a nice brown trout , all fish came from slip and river on little cleos chartreuse / orange and gold / orange


----------



## DancinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

Nice. We went off Cleveland and battled the waves. Had over 30 hookups. Couldn’t get spoons to go. All shallow cranks. It’s that time of year for sure.


----------



## todddye (Apr 13, 2004)

DancinBear - Where did you go in Cleveland? I was trolling Cleveland harbor and had no luck today. Lots of marks, no takers.


----------



## HVY MTL (May 21, 2013)

Good to see the brown!


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

nice brown ..havent caught one of those in a while myself...
we went to the grand for a lil over 3 hours landed 12 lost 5 all on spoons... color didnt seem to matter as they were hitting about everything...but we were soaked after lol


----------



## DancinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

In the harbor. Along the wall and along the airport


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

Gorgeous brownie!!!


----------



## Bob Adler (Oct 17, 2016)

FishIgo said:


> View attachment 248474
> View attachment 248475
> View attachment 248476
> fishing Conneaut today with my brother19 on 14 in lost a 12/13 lber at the boat when he jumped but did manage a nice brown trout , all fish came from slip and river on little cleos chartreuse / orange and gold / orange


Nice brown Jim


----------



## Bob Adler (Oct 17, 2016)

FishIgo said:


> View attachment 248474
> View attachment 248475
> View attachment 248476
> fishing Conneaut today with my brother19 on 14 in lost a 12/13 lber at the boat when he jumped but did manage a nice brown trout , all fish came from slip and river on little cleos chartreuse / orange and gold / orange


----------



## Bob Adler (Oct 17, 2016)

Nice brown Jim


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice brown trout! I love seeing them. I have only ever caught one and it was in the west side two years ago.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

I caught this nice brown in NY trolling for kings.


----------



## DancinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

Off Cleveland before the storm on Sunday. Caught a lot of them again. Small shadow raps and x raps were the ticket.


----------

